# Top 5 Reasons Why Coldplay Loves Cubing



## Mikel (Jan 20, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;aXNyGu0qUnw]http://youtu.be/aXNyGu0qUnw[/video]



From Description said:


> Top 5 reasons for Coldplay's complete adoration of our favorite hobby:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## AustinReed (Jan 20, 2014)

I think you also forgot that they have a song called "Fix You". 

Fix = Solving?


----------



## Mikel (Jan 20, 2014)

AustinReed said:


> I think you also forgot that they have a song called "Fix You".
> 
> Fix = Solving?



There are certainly more than 5, these were just my top ones.


----------



## SolveThatCube (Jan 20, 2014)

Love it!

I'm a fan of Coldplay too!


----------



## Phillip1847 (Jan 20, 2014)

Must be a video from The Carrot.


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jan 20, 2014)

one of my favorite videos by far!!!!


----------



## TeddyKGB (Jan 20, 2014)

Who doesn't love coldplay?


----------



## Renslay (Jan 20, 2014)

Actually, "It's a Paradise" sounds more like "It's a Paradox"... (One of my favorite songs from the band.)
So they love math too!


----------



## Dene (Jan 20, 2014)

Video too long. Easier just to read the description.


----------



## AmazingCuber (Jan 20, 2014)

Coldplay is awesome, but the video shows an error message for me.


----------



## Mikel (Jan 20, 2014)

Dene said:


> Video too long. Easier just to read the description.



I feel like it was the perfect length because each song is long enough to fully grasp the reasoning to the connections I am talking about. Do you enjoy the music or not? If not, I could see how it would drag on.



AmazingCuber said:


> Coldplay is awesome, but the video shows an error message for me.



The video is blocked in Germany due to copyright claims, sorry.


----------



## DAoliHVAR (Jan 20, 2014)

its a good thing the video show most of their old songs
post 2011 coldplay is a shell of what they used to be


----------



## Carrot (Jan 21, 2014)

Phillip1847 said:


> Must be a video from The Carrot.



What did I do wrong now?


----------



## Steve Works (Apr 17, 2014)

DAoliHVAR said:


> its a good thing the video show most of their old songs
> post 2011 coldplay is a shell of what they used to be



That's true but they still might make a comeback. 
Ghost stories is not all that bad. 
__________________________________________
Steve Works


----------



## Marco Cuber (Apr 17, 2014)

This video is a work of art. Bravo Mikel.


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Apr 17, 2014)

Dene said:


> Video too long. Easier just to read the description.



Exactly what I thought. 8+ minutes is way too long for that. Could've been done in like 4 at most.
It just seemed like the video was just the description, with a Coldplay soundtrack in the background for 8 minutes.


----------



## Mikel (Apr 17, 2014)

I noticed that Coldplay is very pissed off that the WCA removed the Rubik's Magic event. That's why they have a song on their new "Ghost Stories" album called "Magic" in tribute to it.


----------

